# Halloween 2020 Covid Candy chute with no touch bell



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Halloween 2020 I though would be cancelled but it was not and we actually had some kids trick or treat this year. I set up a candy slide and a no touch bell sound just to be safe.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That’s a spooky candy chute!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Very good. I hope it was a hit with the kids.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Great evil sound track:jol:


----------

